# 250 acre duck lease now available!!!!!!



## deer buster (Feb 21, 2008)

*250 acre duck lease pending!!!*

250 acre duck pond loaded with ducks. i should know whether or not i'm going to get this by the first of next week. could know something today. waiting on the guy to call me back. anyone interested let me know and i will keep you posted on this!!! It is located in brooks county ga. All food is natural in pond, always been full of ducks. Not sure how many members we are going to take. We will not overfill pond with to many members, i can assure you of that. This is my first year in the pond, all i know is it is full of woodies. Going to build floating blinds and you can stand on the edge or bring a small boat to shoot out of. Any more questions please pm me and i will post answers on thread. thanks


----------



## JFKFLA (Feb 21, 2008)

I am interested, keep me posted. Thanks.


----------



## gatorbob (Feb 21, 2008)

*duck lease*

Very intereested, bcontact me if lease flies.


----------



## deer buster (Feb 21, 2008)

*250 acre duck lease*

keep a look out soon for me to post a new thread on this as soon as i get the word.


----------



## bwarren2 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Interested*

Please let me know.


----------



## bladerunner55 (Feb 21, 2008)

me also


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Feb 21, 2008)

I want in I live in Hahira 2.


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 22, 2008)

send me details when u have them.


----------



## barnyard (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm definitely interested


----------



## deer buster (Feb 22, 2008)

as soon as i know i will be in touch. please send me your phone numbers and names so i dont forget or loose you. thanks


----------



## deer buster (Feb 22, 2008)

Anyone interested in this please pm me asap!!! We have now secured the duck lease in brooks county (near valdosta,ga.) $500 per membership. Kids more than welcome to come with parents!! We encourage this! Floating duck blinds in pond, very stable have no worries!


----------



## beerduck (Feb 22, 2008)

PM sent. mark me down for 2 spots, thanks.


----------



## bwarren2 (Feb 22, 2008)

*ducks*

how many memberships total?


----------



## deer buster (Feb 22, 2008)

not sure how many people we are going to accept. we will NOT over fill because we LOVE to shoot to much.pm name and number if interested and i will contact you asap.


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Feb 22, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Feb 23, 2008)

Please pm me some details. Could I come look at it. What was killed last year? Rules?


----------



## QUACKHEAD (Feb 23, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## hevishot (Feb 25, 2008)

need more info..what is the food source (hydrilla or other aquatic plants) or is it planted and flooded? How many blinds? How many members? Have you hunted this place in the past and if so, what kind of ducks ya'll shootin'? (divers, puddlers?). Any arials or pics of the place? What is the guest policy? thanks.


----------



## deer buster (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DeweyDuck (Feb 25, 2008)

Send info!


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 25, 2008)

Can you PM me with some info.  Thanks Chris


----------



## jdgator (Feb 25, 2008)

Still interested.

I PM'd you my phone number earlier.

Jordan


----------



## deer buster (Feb 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## deer buster (Feb 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## muddy_feet (Feb 26, 2008)

deer buster said:


> 250 acre duck pond loaded with ducks.



What location in Brooks?  A single pond or is it just access to the river (public)?.....meaning an over flow of the river?  Swamp land holding water on the side near Dixie?

Number of members and days to shoot?  Lease full of people on one pond with one blind.....mainly woodies?

Who had the land prior?  I know the area, very well.  Bird numbers?  Drain and planted?

You stated, "we LOVE to shoot to much"....MEANING?


PM, back.  Thanks.


----------



## deer buster (Feb 26, 2008)

pm sent.


----------



## N.GA.HUNTER (Feb 27, 2008)

Interested in lease, pm sent


----------



## deer buster (Feb 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 6, 2008)

I have sent 3 PM's and left my number without reply.  What gives?


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 10, 2008)

Guess I am being discriminated against...who do I call....NADDH (National Association of Disciminating Duck Hunters)...lol


----------



## Johnson04 (Nov 21, 2008)

Did you get the pond? Need any more members?


----------



## georgia_hunter (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm also intrested


----------



## huntemup (Nov 22, 2008)

You say $500.00 a member, but not sure how many members. How does that work? Is this a buisness adventure?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 24, 2008)

He has been banned.


----------



## jasonC (Nov 24, 2008)

PM Sent!


----------



## CollegiateHunter (Nov 24, 2008)

He's banned which means he can't reply for those of you trying to contact him.

And just so you know, him and his partner are a couple of crooks. I suggest you stay away from him and his places.


----------



## rabbid-559 (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm glad they banned him! man he stuck it to us good. Him and his cousin. Just a little FYI..... His name is Cory and His Cousin is Stacy Stubbs. I would hate for anyone else to spend your hard earned $$$ the way we did! It truly is A shame that people like that take advantage of individuals that love to hunt and fish.


----------

